# Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [Town Win]



## M&F (Sep 5, 2011)

Twelve young humans/trolls/lurkers/whatever decided to play a fun game of sburb/sgrub/scrub/whatever. Little did they know, it was bound to take a turn for the worse.

*72 hours for night actions.*

(just this once -- nights after this one will have a standard 48-hour limit)


----------



## M&F (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [N0]*

I haven't received most of the actual night action PMs yet. There are reasons and all, and I don't feel like modkilling everybody, so, *24-hour time extension.*


----------



## M&F (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [N0]*

(I still didn't get some of the night actions, but I did get the important PMs, so, I guess I'll let it slide)

The going was rough for the brave twelve. They would soon find that their session was all but doomed to failure, and wound up stuck in a laboratory within The Veil.

And to make things worse, they were going to commence dropping like flies.

Superbird had been casually wandering the laboratory when he stumbled across *Mai*, covered in slashes and, to great contrast of its mythological role, not breathing. He hoped that it was just ketchup or grub sauce or whatever substance he was supposed to mistake it for, but he could tell from a distance that it was blood.

Horrified, the first upon the scene contacted two of friends, both of whom were heavily skeptical at first but soon realized it was all happening for real. Word spread fast. There were attempts at revival, but since all the dreamsevles had been lost already, the corpsesmooching was in vain.

Those who were closer to the killed wanted to bring the killer to justice by any means, even if it meant more deathes. However, first, one would have to discover the author of the deed.

*Mai, the Maid of Breath, is dead. It was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Oh nooo it was my client!


----------



## Negrek (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

It feels like this is the first game I've seen in a while where someone actually died the first night. I don't play all that much Mafia, though. Disappointing to hear that people are already not sending in their night actions--participate, guys! Much more fun that way.

Not a lot we can do here unless anybody has any leads...


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Yeah, it's refreshing to have an actual kill, so everyone isn't just standing around and going "wtf" and the GM doesn't have to make some cheesy flavor text about how everyone was searching for the Mafia without previous indication that there was a Mafia in the first place.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

I'm just trying to think of what role we could have lost! Breath... hm, perhaps a role-blocker or something? Inspector? Bleh. It's not a very easy one to guess at. :[


----------



## Negrek (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Randomizer, maybe? The windy thing blowing stuff everywhere, etc. Possibly even doctor if you're going with the breath = life/revitalization thing. That would suck.

Then again, my powers don't follow all that obviously from my title, so we might not be able to get much out of trying to analyze them.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Ah, I didn't think of a party host-esque role! 

... But then my title isn't particularly related to my power either. WELL that's probably not any use, but with one innocent dead there isn't a huuuge amount to comment on other than our Mafia is likely active. Or we have a trigger-happy vig, I guess, but that's not a particularly likely scenario.


----------



## .... (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Negrek said:


> Disappointing to hear that people are already not sending in their night actions--participate, guys! Much more fun that way.


I have no night action. :/


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Hm, any thoughts on what sign she had? I got the pig.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

I got Tiger blood.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Mawile said:


> I have no night action. :/


Well, I'm only directing that at people who do, but then didn't use it (for reasons other than strategic ones, that is), of course.

I don't know if we should be giving up our signs that easily; my server player has a power that works based on knowing sign/abstractus/title for a player. It was never resolved, but in TVTropes there was believed to be a killer who could only target players who had revealed their "titles"; there could easily be roles doing similar things in this game. So I would treat your sign, abstractus, etc. as information as privileged as your role... it might benefit a player with a positive information-gathering role, but it also might make you a target for an information-based killer, if there's one out there.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> got Tiger


I lol'd.

But anyway, I haven't a clue as to anything, so.

I own a horse, btw.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> But anyway, I haven't a clue as to anything, so.
> 
> I own a horse, btw.


Wow that was totally accidental.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

I'm a rabbit! :33

Brotally the Prince of Heart.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

OH MY GOD im not dead yet PRAISE...

...

who's the g--oh yes.

PRAISE JEGUS.

With that said, I'm going to say right here and right now that I do not have a night action. But for the reasons Negrek mentioned, it would be unwise of me to reveal my title.

In regards to Mai's death. I think it was in a game where I was Mafia, but that game is over now and the Mafia then and I were discussing how Mai is one of the most talkative and helpful players yet always survives a long time. We agreed on that much. So, lemme dig that up real quick...

...and if he's anywhere close to being the same as that game, I'll have to see Chief Zackrai's alibi. Not voting to lynch anyone yet, but this might be a lead. Either that or it's someone else who had a similar idea—or a randykill or something.

Oh, and at least we know that the Mafia is one of those who sent in their night actions. I'd have to check, but I don't think MetFan is the randomizing type.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Gonna keep my sign secret for now I think.

But yeah I'm gonna agree with Superbird; the killer is probably someone who's been in a game with Mai before. But overall I don't think we have any other leads at this time. Too bad, le sigh.

(also is it bad i made a trollself for this game)

(it probably is)


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

I'm pretty sure just abøut everybødy has had a game with Mai at øne pøint ør anøther.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Superbird said:


> In regards to Mai's death. I think it was in a game where I was Mafia, but that game is over now and the Mafia then and I were discussing how Mai is one of the most talkative and helpful players yet always survives a long time. We agreed on that much. So, lemme dig that up real quick...
> 
> ...and if he's anywhere close to being the same as that game, I'll have to see Chief Zackrai's alibi. Not voting to lynch anyone yet, but this might be a lead. Either that or it's someone else who had a similar idea—or a randykill or something.


Hint: I'm not Mafia. That was that once, because her string of night one deaths was going on then anyway, and I figured it would be inconspicuous. Didn't we win that one? I do too many games.

My guess would be mafia randykill or similar idea. And before I suggest the mafia is well versed in this, could be newbies who read old threads.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

>Newbies whø løøked at øld games

Pretty sure all øf us are at least sømewhat experienced.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

I will diverge that I did not use my night action tonight, because it would not be beneficial for me to be making stabs in the dark.

What's with the zeroes, LS?


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> I'm pretty sure just abøut everybødy has had a game with Mai at øne pøint ør anøther.








Oh yeah I guess that's true.. She does play a lot hmm?? Do we have any other leads, though??

Also Kar I believe that's a typing quirk.. Seems a few of us are getting...... in character??


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Øf cøurse that's my typing quirk.

I decided that I'd just be myself this game.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

*noth!ng to see here*

! didn`t use my n!ght act!on, because !t`s my job to place my large hulking mass !n front of others, and, well, n!ght zero !s hard.  (You may be able to guess my s!gn and role from that, but !t's kept vague !n case the k!llers have to know exactly.)  Anyway, !f there`s no leads, !`m all for a lynch!ng of randomness.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Hey guys

Høw abøut instead øf sitting arøund and døing nøthing, we try tø figure øut the server/client chain?

At the very least, it wøuld be useful tø try tø get peøple møre active, and easier tø spøt inactives.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*







I''ve got a theory that the server//client relations are based on sign -- typically each zodiac sign has two that they get along with best.. I''m doing some more research into this..


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Coloursfall said:


> I''ve got a theory that the server//client relations are based on sign -- typically each zodiac sign has two that they get along with best.. I''m doing some more research into this..


I think that the chain is randømised.

I ønly recieved my Server and Client after I gøt my røle.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*







well that's problematic then.. Grrrr.. that was my only idea for a lead,, too..


----------



## M&F (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

One way or the other, I did place in a rule about not revealing one's server/client, so as to prevent ample teamups.

I've let it slide with Mai just now, but, it'd be appreciable for the uninformed majority to remain comparatively uninformed.

Also, I might have already mentioned this much, so, as a restatement, the server/client chain is based on the roles and built mostly for balance.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Wøw I was just ninja'd by GM and had twø delete my pøst abøut my server and client.

I think I'll take a better løøk at the rules nøw.

EDIT: Rules = Read
I didn't even see that, it was hidden in the text /:

Well, my idea før figuring øut the chain just gøt bløwn up, søøøøøøøø........
*Abstain*?


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*







My idea is totally destroyed too so may as well *abstain* myself.. Grrrrr..


----------



## .... (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

*Abstain*, I guess.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

*sweatdrop* Woops.  Gonna pretend ! d!dn`t do that before... 

! don`t want to absta!n, so ! won`t.  !nstead, ! w!ll say that ! th!nk that s!nce the cl!ent/server cha!n !s so set, the order must have to do w!th the c!rcle of the zod!ac, one way or another.  ! would also pos!t that whoever the k!llers are, they are probably compatable s!gns (three form!ng a tr!angle).  So !f we can f!gure out one, we can get the rest based on placement.


----------



## .... (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



ole_schooler said:


> !nstead, ! w!ll say that ! th!nk that s!nce the cl!ent/server cha!n !s so set, the order must have to do w!th the c!rcle of the zod!ac, one way or another.  ! would also pos!t that whoever the k!llers are, they are probably compatable s!gns (three form!ng a tr!angle).  So !f we can f!gure out one, we can get the rest based on placement.


Wait a sec. My sign and my client's are right next to one another. You might be right!


----------



## Negrek (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, I might have already mentioned this much, so, as a restatement, the server/client chain is based on the roles and built mostly for balance.


Sorry, but I think you guys are barking up the wrong tree looking at the zodiac. MF just stated that the chain was mostly built for balance, so it's unlikely that the zodiac plays into it much (unless he first tried to balance the roles against the zodiac order), and just putting people into place based on their signs seems a bit obvious if he was hoping we wouldn't figure it out.

I don't much like abstaining either. We really don't have much to go on now, though, and unless something else comes up soon, that's what I'll do.


----------



## .... (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Good point.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Okay, after a l!ttle research (W!k!ped!a), the s!gns !n order w!th assoc!ated elements, season, and compatible types color-coord!nated:

P!g, Y!n Water, W!nter
Rat, Yang Water, W!nter
Ox, Y!n Earth, W!nter
T!ger, Yang Wood, Spr!ng
Rabb!t, Y!n Wood, Spr!ng
Dragon, Yang Earth, Spr!ng
Snake, Y!n Fire, Summer
Horse, Yang Fire, Summer
Sheep, Y!n Earth, Summer
Monkey, Yang Metal, Fall
Rooster, Y!n Metal, Fall
Dog, Yang Earth, Fall

Assum!ng some k!nd of relat!onsh!p w!th the k!llers, there are several ways to spl!t them, based on element, compatab!l!ty, season, or none of the above.  Th!ng !s, !n my cha!n, !`m not compat!ble w!th my group, nor are they !n order, wh!ch throws that b!t out.  However, based on what !`m guessing, ! w!ll vote for *Legendaryseeker99*.  ! have reason to suspect the red group (w!th LS cla!m!ng as T!ger) are the k!llers.  Add!t!onally, he seems rather qu!ck to g!ve up and absta!n, and, !f he fl!ps !nnocent, we can keep the other known red as a safe non-k!ller. (Th!s rel!es on them tell!ng the truth and that be!ng the way of tell!ng who !s the k!llers, but we`ve no other leads.)


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

HighMøøn is the ønly øne whø hasn't pøsted - if they døn't pøst by the end øf tømørrøw/Day 3, we can always lynch them if we have nø leads.

EDIT: I like høw I'm ninja'd and vøted før lynching because I was twø quick twø abstain, and in my pøst I'm suggesting a lynch.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

I'm here, I just don't have anything to say in the matter. Sorry if I've been busy with working and not getting enough sleep.

...also, really LS99.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

I happen to know that LS99 is innocent. So, uh, nope.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> HighMøøn is the ønly øne whø hasn't pøsted - if they døn't pøst by the end øf tømørrøw/Day 3, we can always lynch them if we have nø leads.
> 
> EDIT: I like høw I'm ninja'd and vøted før lynching because I was twø quick twø abstain, and in my pøst I'm suggesting a lynch.


Sorry.  !t was a theory.  The Blue group !s the other !`m susp!c!ous of, but no one has cla!med to be from there, and may not now.  Or ! could be bark!ng up the wrong tree, or someone !s ly!ng.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

TypingQuirkStart!

IThinkI'llJust*Abstain*ForNow. ThatIsAll.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

oh great, now ii have two thiink of an appropriiate quiirk. ii'l ju2t u2e 2ollux'2 iin the meantiime.

ii have no vote for now.


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

fine-lets-just-<*ABSTAIN*>


----------



## .... (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

I will *abstain* as well, I suppose.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Hey guys, what did yøu think abøut my suggestiøn øf lynching HighMøøn if they still haven't pøsted in a Day phase ør twø?


----------



## Sylph (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

....I did post.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



HighMoon said:


> ....I did post.


Herp derp, missed your post.

........
Mission accomplished.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Hey guys, what did yøu think abøut my suggestiøn øf lynching HighMøøn if they still haven't pøsted in a Day phase ør twø?








Moons did post,, you blind or somethin'' bro??

Either way it''s mighty suspicious..

I''ve got my eye on you..

ETA:: and then i was ninja''d


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Can we _not_ have stupid typing quirks? It's irritating enough reading them in-comic, imo.

Regardless I'm going to *abstain* and refrain from guessing based on the Chinese Zodiac. I somehow doubt that will help much.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*



surskitty said:


> Can we _not_ have stupid typing quirks?


what about 2mart typiing quiirk2?

But yeah, I don't think the zodiac has anything to do with the role.


----------



## M&F (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

Finding no considerable clues on the scene proper, the players proceeded to speculate about their signs.

And not a single killer was found that day.

*No one was lynched.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [N1]*

When morning rose again -- that is, after a certain span of hours, given that time did not truly pass in-game -- the far more disturbing scene was found much quicker.

Negrek and Karkat Vantas, both early to the main room, found that it had been so thoroughly littered with dead *surskitty* bodies that you could make a pile of them and discuss feelings while lying on it. If you didn't mind the blood, guts and so on forth.

A bloodstained note was found lying around at the scene. It read:

"Brace yourself for a dash of danger.
~Future you"

Hero of time that she was, surskitty must have been trying to get her past selves to avoid this fate. Nonetheless, it seemed that the killer was much too strong, having disposed of every alternate timeline self that she could summon.

Anyone with a proper knowledge of timelines knew by now that the main room wasn't the only thing that became an utter mess the night previous -- time itself now faced bad changes of unwinding badly.

*surskitty, the Witch of Time, is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

Oh goodness. Thaaaat's not good. At least, the flavor text says so, at least.

So now what? Anyone got anything?


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*






Ohjegus......






But anyway,, let''s get things started,, and quick.. No time to waste..

Based on the previous day,, and my own _private_ knowledge,,* LS99*,, you''ve got to go..


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

-Well-I-Guess-We-re-About-To-Agree-On-LS99-So----

*LS99*


----------



## .... (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

*LS99*, I suppose.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

All righty then. *LegendarySeeker99*.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D1]*

And if we had done that yesterday?  Sorry, little bitter here.  I take it that Negrek is next, then, as 


Negrek said:


> I happen to know that LS99 is innocent. So, uh, nope.


So, *LS99* away!  (Speaking of which, I'd loooooove to know how they survived last night.)


----------



## Sylph (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

Tsk, well then may as well join in on the lynch wagon. And please, don't mistake this as a "I'm still ticked you tried to get me killed" vote

*LS99*


----------



## Negrek (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

No, sorry. I stand by what I said the previous day. I know that LS99 is innocent, though he will flip mafia when inspected--if you're claiming that _private_ information comes of inspection, rather than a certain other source.

I reeeally would prefer not to claim at this point, but my role becomes useless if LS99 dies, so I guess I will if you demand it; then at least there's a _chance_ I might live and get to use my power later. However, I would prefer to avoid painting a gigantic "Kill-Me-Please-Mafia" sign on myself any more than I've had to already by making this post, so if you're willing to trust me on this one, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## .... (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

I can actually confirm Negrek's innocence-- I'm a hider. Basically, I die if I hide behind mafia. I hid behind neg last night and I'm alive. :/


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

Is-It-Me-Or-Do-I-Not-See-The-Good-Part-About-That


----------



## .... (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

:?


----------



## Negrek (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re:     Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*



RK-10 said:


> Is-It-Me-Or-Do-I-Not-See-The-Good-Part-About-That


Well, it's good for _me_, since it lends some credence to what I was saying. And thank you so much, Mawile; it's pretty brave of you to reveal your role and claim I'm innocent when the atmosphere is so against me.

However, if there's anyone else out there that has some evidence of my innocence, I would prefer that you stay quiet about it; I would really hate for suspicions to be cast on you on my account. I already feel pretty bad, because my panicking and claiming LS99's innocence last night probably made several people suspicious of him. I seem to be pretty good at getting the people I'm supposed to be helping out killed and axeing the other innocents in the process; that's what happened the _last_ time I was working with somebody (although TVTropes Mafia never finished, so how much it mattered is debatable. But getting the doctor killed = sorta bad).

So yeah. If I have to go down, I'd prefer not to get anybody else taken out in the process. I might have already doomed LS99, but I can at least try to contain the damage.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

Meh, I'll *withdraw*.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

I'd like twø knøw what "private knøwledge" Cølørsfall has that makes her want tø lynch me.

Probably won't be able to post until tomorrow.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

MF, is a majority vote necessary for a lynch, or is it just based on which option has the most votes?


----------



## M&F (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*



Negrek said:


> MF, is a majority vote necessary for a lynch, or is it just based on which option has the most votes?


The numerically most voted player by the end of the 48 hours of discussion gets lynched.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

Ah. So unless everybody withdraws, I'm going to have to counternominate. Lovely.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

Th!s !s gett!ng us nowhere.  Negrek, you are a very conv!nc!ng person, but !`m !ncl!ned to keep my vote the way !t !s.  !f !t turns out badly, we can go after Coloursfall tomorrow.  

There !s a chance that both of you are !nnocent, that Coloursfall !s an !nspector (or knows one) and LS99 got !nspected and fl!pped the wrong way.  However, th!s !s the only lead we have.

However, !n the sp!r!t of commun!cat!on, my role got swapped last n!ght from roleblocker to v!g!lante.  ! had targetted Ch!ef Zackra! to block h!m, then found out ! should have k!lled h!m.  He`s st!ll al!ve.  Can someone please expla!n?


----------



## M&F (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*



Negrek said:


> Ah. So unless everybody withdraws, I'm going to have to counternominate. Lovely.


A numerically superior bandwagon for abstinence will lead to a no-lynch, though.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

Hurray for *abstinence*, then. All of you jumping on a bandwagon like that-- tsk tsk. Bad boys and girls.

I'm curious why Neg needs to have LS alive-- is this a lover-powered night action sort of thing? But whatever; I'll believe you.

Hm, Mawile-- who you hiding behind tonight? You can be useful to us, you know.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*



ole_schooler said:


> Th!s !s gett!ng us nowhere.  Negrek, you are a very conv!nc!ng person, but !`m !ncl!ned to keep my vote the way !t !s.  !f !t turns out badly, we can go after Coloursfall tomorrow.
> 
> There !s a chance that both of you are !nnocent, that Coloursfall !s an !nspector (or knows one) and LS99 got !nspected and fl!pped the wrong way.  However, th!s !s the only lead we have.
> 
> However, !n the sp!r!t of commun!cat!on, my role got swapped last n!ght from roleblocker to v!g!lante.  ! had targetted Ch!ef Zackra! to block h!m, then found out ! should have k!lled h!m.  He`s st!ll al!ve.  Can someone please expla!n?


Hmm, what do you mean "if it turns out badly"? LS99 will show mafia if killed, one way or another, I'll lose my power, and another innocent will be dead. And I'll probably die shortly thereafter. What other result are you expecting? I mean, it's not like you'll be able to tell whether LS99 is actually mafia from his death; that's what it will say, despite his actual alignment.

I don't understand what you're saying about Chief Zackrai. So you roleblocked him, then your got roleswapped to have his power? Or are you not saying that Chief Zackrai's power is vigilante, and you instead got someone _else's_ vigilante power?

In any case, him not dying is probably just a function of night action priority: your roleblock went through before the swap, so you merely blocked Chief Zackrai, while anyone you target from now on will die.

But everybody, please do *abstain* if you have no one else to accuse; with only nine people total  that means we'd need five abstains if no one else is willing to change their vote, which is going to be rough.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*



ole_schooler said:


> However, !n the sp!r!t of commun!cat!on, my role got swapped last n!ght from roleblocker to v!g!lante.  ! had targetted Ch!ef Zackra! to block h!m, then found out ! should have k!lled h!m.  He`s st!ll al!ve.  Can someone please expla!n?


lolwut.

I didn't even use my power last night. Maybe our actions (including if they were used or not) got switched? I don't even know how that works.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

lol ten players I can count; okay, so we'd still need five abstinences if nobody switches, which is three more.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

*Abstain*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

not sure if switch.


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

(Please !gnore everyth!ng ! sa!d about Ch!ef Zackra!; turns out ! blocked h!m, and my n!ght act!on !s now v!g!lante.  ! had two opt!ons at creat!on; I chose roleblock!ng, and now !t`s sw!tched to the other cho!ce.)

Negrek, !`m sorry, but !f LS99 (who st!ll has my vote) fl!ps Maf!a, you`re gett!ng my vote next.  What you are suggest!ng !s waaaaaaaay more compl!cated that the obv!ous, wh!ch !s that you`re both Maf!a.  ! f!rmly bel!eve !n Occam's Razor, even !n such a copl!cated game as th!s.


----------



## Negrek (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re:   Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

Seems weird for you to be calling my explanation "overly complicated," when you're still going on about this odd role-switching thing. So are you saying that your role switching was unrelated to your blocking Chief Zackrai or not?

tbh, the fact that you were the first of anyone to nominate a player (on no grounds other than "hey I made this zodiac chart, I bet people in this arbitrary grouping are mafia") and have been pushing the strongest for LS99's lynch, despite as much as admitting that you were grudgevoting, doesn't really give me the most shining impression of your innocence. Why are you so desperate to lynch on questionable evidence if you're not Mafia?

I can't help it if my role is unusual (but not actually that complicated!). I know there are other weird roles out there this game. All I can do is tell the truth and hope for the best.

Of course, if you _are_ a vigilante now you'll probably just kill LS99 (or me) yourself tomorrow night, even if you don't succeed in getting him lynched, but whatever. I'm going to at least try to keep him alive as long as I can.


----------



## .... (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

*Abstain.*

I'll hide behind Zackrai tonight.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

*Abstain*


----------



## M&F (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D2]*

The discussion was heated. At first, Coloursfall eagerly jumped the gun on Legendaryseeker99, claiming to have evidence but never showing it, even when pressured to. At first, the other players were willing to believe her, if only because they were stark out of leads; however, Negrek countered the claims and, with the stark confusion settled in, no action was ultimately taken.

*No one was lynched.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [N2]*

(massive delay owes to me not being able to access my computer; I still can't, but I managed to scrape together all the info from PMs)

None thought any single murder could top that bloody scene that came to be when surskitty became a target. And they were right.

Any _single_ murder, mind you. The events of the night following were far from that.

In a straight row of maddening terror, RK-9 stumbled upon *Karkat Vantas*, sliced in half; *Superbird*, not yet dead, but in a deep coma he wasn't about to recover from anytime soon; *Negrek*, impaled through the chest with extreme prejudice; and last but not least, *ole_schooler*, whose flattened head displayed a clear, oversized handprint on each side.

The next player he ran across was a thankfully alive HighMoon. At first, she was quite suspicious of him, what with him being covered in blood from four different sources; later, though, she could see that he'd just stumbled upon the scenes. It could be an act just the same, but with that many players dead, it was no time for rash judgment.

*Karkat Vantas, the Rogue of Life, is dead. He was innocent.*
*Superbird, the Seer of Blood, is dead. He was innocent.*
*Negrek, the Sylph of Void, is dead. She was mafia.*
*ole_schooler, the Knight of Hope, is dead. She was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*







......oh holy balls what happened here..

Okay guys,, we need to puzzle out what transpired last night before pointing fingers.. Any ideas??


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

Oh-God-Oh-God-Oh-God-Oh-God-Karkat-Wake-Up-Oh-God


----------



## .... (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

...damn.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

Well that was a really gong show. Anyone have a list of who is still alive?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

you mean like at the top of the page?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

I don't even...

What just happened?
And how.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> you mean like at the top of the page?


More of a quick sheet, but never mind that:

RK-9
Legendaryseeker99
Chief Zackrai
Mawile
Coloursfall
HighMoon

Here are the remaining numbers. Half of us are gone, with majority of that being last night. Now seeing as Negrek was indeed killed, and only wanted to keep our last lynch nominee alive for their power-sake, I'd vote for LS99 again. But we can't be rash right now since we need more facts on the matter.

Anyone else have anything to contribute so we can work out a way to nail the mafia?


----------



## .... (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*



HighMoon said:


> Anyone else have anything to contribute so we can work out a way to nail the mafia?


Well, I have no night action, if that helps.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

what's LS99's power again?


----------



## M&F (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

*24-hour time extension.*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

...Alright, *LS99*.

Watch as this blow up in my face.


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*







*LS99* as well.. Too bad,, dude..


----------



## .... (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

*LS99.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*

*HighMoon should just drop dead*


----------



## M&F (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> *HighMoon should just drop dead*


Day command negated.

It took the players a long time to recover from the initial shock of the multiple bodies, but once they got back to proper discussion, they soon remembered how this mess started in the first place: with Coloursfall claiming that Legendaryseeker99 was responsible for at least one of the kills.

The players were quick to side with Coloursfall. Legendaryseeker99 tried to defend himself from the incoming mob with his powers, but found that they'd left him when he needed them most, and as such, he was helpless before the lynching.

Even with that threat down, however, the players couldn't expect not to walk into another bloody mess next morning.

*Legendaryseeker99, the Page of Rage, is dead. He was mafia.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [N3]*

After the bloodbath the session had turned into, it was no surprise when another corpse was turned up the next day, bringing the death count up to two-thirds of the original setup.

It was RK-9 who was found offed this time. He had been brutally smashed into the ground; a hand-shaped hole around his crushed remains made that much quite clear.

*RK-9, the Prince of Heart, is dead. He was innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D4]*







Hopefully you all trust me now,, since I _was_ right about LS99,, hmmmm??

Anyway,, *Mawile*,, you're gone.. Sorry bro,, can't have you killin'' my moirail.. Or anyone else for that matter..


----------



## Sylph (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D4]*

Ah, so Mawile is Mafia as well then. Sorry buddy, guess you are next

*Mawile*


----------



## .... (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D4]*

*Mawile, *I suppose.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D4]*

alright, I guess I'm good with *Mawile*


----------



## M&F (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [D4]*

It was quite safe to say that the next man down would be Mawile. It didn't seem to resist at all.

In spite of taking down what seemed to be the last one of the mafia, however, the players didn't quite feel safe yet. Some of the deathes didn't add up at all.

*Mawile, the Thief of Doom, is dead. It was mafia.*

*48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [N4]*

HighMoon and Coloursfall, both alive the morning after, expected the other of them to be dead. But, instead, the final corpse was that of Chief Zackrai, whose head was solidly buried into the wall, covered by his own gigantified hand. It was apparent that he had tried the dangerous x10 FACEPALM COMBO and failed miserably.

Seeing the way he could inflate his gloved hand to deadly degrees suddenly explained all the unexplained murders. That, coupled with their previous trust, assured the two survivors that the slaughter was over.

"Well, all this mind-reading gave me a lot of levels. What about we go whack the Black King?"

"Might as well."

The two traveled to Skaia and bravely wielded the SUPERSONIC WARFAN and the 2X GOLDEN GUN against the atrocity, who fought back with all the might of his bird wings, unicorn horn, bear claws, betta fish fins, flea carapace, skin-meltingly hot Cheetos dispenser, electric cheeks, earphones hanging around, cybernetic parts, enormous smelly sneakers and (apparent) luck, who frequently lashed out with yet unseen items.

Ultimately, he was defeated, but he managed to score a profoundly grievous wound into one of the fighters, dealing out belated death. The other felt that claiming victory alone, rather than sharing with all eleven friends, was pointless, and never claimed the reward.

-----

*Chief Zackrai is dead. He was not innocent nor mafia.*

*All the scum in this game has died. Thus, the innocents win.*

Will post the roles, signs, abstrata, prototypes and pretty much everything shortly.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [N3]*

FFFFF

I take it Zackrai was the Traitor?


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 10, 2011)

cries and whispers 'why did you kill me during night one' while stroking the thread's face


----------



## M&F (Oct 10, 2011)

=THE ROLES=

Where the underlined role is the one originally chosen by the player.

-The Mafiosi-

NEGREK was the SYLPH OF VOID, wielding the powers to render the town's efforts _void_ -- be it at daytime, be it at nighttime.
- Godfather: Will not give informative roles alarming results when targeted thereby. Loses this power if the Page of Rage is dead.
- One-Shot Lynchproof: Will survive a lynching attempt once. Loses this power if the Page of Rage is dead.
Sign: Rat, which is pretty befitting of a devious, sneaky type that knows how to slip through the cracks.
Kind Abstratus: Punctuationkind (hence, why Mai was covered in /slashes/, Twilight Sparkle told herself to {brace} herself for a -dash- of danger, and Superbird was in a ,coma,).
Prototyping: A broken alchemiter.

LEGENDARYSEEKER99 was the PAGE OF RAGE, whose furious attacks leave victims no defence -- be it at daytime, be it at nighttime.
- Strongman: When nightkilling, roleblocks the target and prevents any other power roles from targeting that target. Loses this power if the Sylph of Void is dead.
- Two-Shot Executioner: Twice in the game, can give a day command to end the Day Phase and kill a given player who has received at least one vote that wasn't cast by the Page of Rage himself. Loses this power if the Sylph of Void is dead.
Sign: Tiger, befitting of his power, and ensuring that the Tiger and the Dragon played opposite factions. Ironically, said Dragon was the thorn on the mafia's side.
Kind Abstratus: Jokerkind.
Prototyping: A bag of hot Cheetos.

MAWILE was the THIEF OF DOOM, who aids the mafia from the shadows, without being a full member -- as though to steal their evil glory.
- Terrorist: Once in the game, can use a day command to name and kill a target, at the cost of life. Is mafia, but doesn't know who the other mafiosi are, and is unknown to them.
- Traitor: Is mafia and knows who the other mafiosi are, but the other mafiosi are only told that a Traitor exists.
Sign: Snake, a fine fit for a treacherous traitor.
Kind Abstratus: Bladekind (hence, why Karkat Vantas was sliced in half, although he was killed by his own power, not Mawile's).
Prototyping: A ceramic Pikachu.

-The Town-

OLE_SCHOOLER was the KNIGHT OF HOPE, whose risky powers, the players can only hope will be used well.
- Vigilante: Each night, can target and kill a player.
- Roleblocker: Each night, can target a player to shut their role powers off for the night.
Sign: Ox, going well with the strenght that both role powers possible imply.
Kind Abstratus: Spearking (hence, why Negrek was impaled with extreme prejudice).
Prototyping: An old pair of sneakers.

COLOURSFALL was the MAGE OF MIND, whose intellectual powers could reliably provide information.
- Cop: Each night, can target a player and discover their alignment.
- Tracker: Each night, can target a player and discover whether they have targeted any other players.
Sign: Dragon, as it's symbolic of intelligence in the Chinese Zodiac, and also ensures that the Tiger and the Dragon are in opposite factions. Note also that the original Hero of Mind was very closely associated with dragons.
Kind Abstratus: Warfankind (As seen with the SUPERSONIC WARFAN in the ending sequence).
Prototyping: A betta fish.

KARKAT VANTAS was the ROGUE OF LIFE, who could prevent death, but in kind of sloppy ways.
- Weak Doctor: Each night, can target a player and prevent them from being killed by any role powers. However, if a mafia-aligned player is targeted, the Rogue of Life dies.
- CPR Doctor: Each night, can target a player and prevent them from being killed by any role powers (aside from this). However, if their life is not threatened that night, they die by this power.
Sign: Pig, in fitting with the sloppiness.
Kind Abstratus: Forkkind.
Prototyping: A flea.

MAI was the MAID OF BREATH, whose obedience to external wills could have led to either alignment.
- Bodyguard: Innocent-aligned, can target a player and prevent them from being killed, with a 50% chance of killing the attacker and a 50% chance of being killed by them.
- One-Shot Janitor: Mafia-aligned, can prevent the mafia's victim for a single night from having their title and alignment publicized.
Sign: Sheep, because you know who could end up in either side? The sheeple, that's who!
Kind Abstratus: Stockingkind (Meant to summon katanas, similar to how Kanaya's Makeupkind can turn into chainsaws).
Prototyping: A laptop.

SUPERBIRD was the SEER OF BLOOD, who can either See for answers, or have spilled blood contain revelations.
- Oracle (Exposition): Each night, can ask a question about the setup or about a night action. Questions that would directly reveal a player's alignment are not answered.
- Oracle (Death): Each night, can target a player. Should the Seer of Blood die, the alignment and role powers of the targeted player are revealed to all.
Sign: Rooster, which fits somebody who could yell out the answers for the other players.
Kind Abstratus: Dicekind.
Prototyping: Four clover leaves.

HIGHMOON was the HEIR OF LIGHT, whose abnormal luck grants protection.
- One-Shot Bulletproof: Once in the game, can survive a death attempt at night.
- Paranoid Gun Owner: If a player directly targets the Heir of Light, that player is killed and, unless that player was mafia, the Heir of Light is told of that player's role powers.
Sign: Dog, because WHO'S A LUCKY DOG???
Kind Abstratus: 2xPistolkind.
Prototyping: A brown teddy bear and an iPod.

RK-9 was the PRINCE OF HEART, whose good intentions could turn out badly.
- Miller: Turns up alarming results to investigative roles.
- Beloved Princess: When killed, causes the next Day phase to be skipped.
Sign: Rabbit, which is a sign associated with amiability. Not to mention how, you know, rabbits are known for excessive breeding.
Kind Abstratus: Wandkind.
Prototyping: A dead bird.

TWILIGHT SPARKLE was the WITCH OF TIME, who could replace players with their alternate timeline selves, causing them to take upon the powers they chose not to have.
- Temporary Role Swapper: Each night, can cause a player to, for that Night and the following Day, have the powers they did not choose instead of their original powers. Cannot self-target and will fail against certain roles.
- Permanent Role Swapper: Each night, can cause a player to, permanently starting the next Day, have the powers they did not choose instead of their original powers. Cannot self-target and will fail against certain roles.
Sign: Monkey, which is a sign associated with creativity and craftiness, fitting with the fact that, used well, this role had a fair deal of potential.
Kind Abstratus: Telescopekind.
Prototyping: An old, battered unicorn plushie (as seen here).

-The neutral-

CHIEF ZACKRAI was the BARD OF SPACE, whose odd songstry could be either charming, or deadly.
- Serial Name Killer: Once per night, can call a sign, full mythological title and kind abstratus, with a 25% chance of killing a player with the called sign, a 50% chance of killing a player with the called title and a 100% chance of killing a player with the called abstratus. The Bard of Space's objective is to kill at least four players by this effect, and they can only call their own information while there are four or less living players.
- Cult Leader: Once per night, can target a player and attempt to guess each half of their title, their role powers, their sign, their kind abstratus and their prototyping. An effect is applied based on the number of correct guesses:
 - 0: The Bard of Space dies, regardless of "cult counters".
 - 1: Nothing happens.
 - 2+: The player becomes Cult aligned and may communicated privately with the Bard of Space; however, if the player is mafia, instead, the Bard of Space dies, regardless of "cult counters".
 - 3+: The Bard of Space gains a "cult counter". If the Bard of Space would be killed, they lose a "cult counter" instead if they have any.
 - 4+: The player becomes Cult aligned even if they are mafia.
 - 5+: The Bard of Space gains two "cult counters" instead of one.
 - 6: The targeted player also gains a "cult counter", which is only effective while the Bard of Space is alive.
 The Cult Leader's objective is to turn all living, non-mafia players Cult-aligned. Cult aligned players cannot target the Bard of Space with killing powers. Cult aligned players can cast a lynching vote against the Bard of Space, but never the first vote against them during that Day. Cult-aligned players display as their original alignment.
Sign: Horse, because I had no fitting sign for this (although in retrospect Rooster would fit) and no fitting role for that sign (although in retrospect it would go well with the Knight of Hope).
Kind Abstratus: Glovekind (explaining the three hand-related deathes).
Prototyping: A teddy bear.

-----

=THE SERVER/CLIENT CHAIN=

Where "->" means "is a client player to".

ole_schooler -> Mai -> RK-9 -> Coloursfall -> Negrek -> Chief Zackrai -> Mawile -> Karkat Vantas -> Superbird -> HighMoon -> Legendaryseeker99 -> Twilight Sparkle -> ole_schooler

-----

=THE ACTION LOG=

-Night Zero-
ole_schooler (Knight of Hope) did not roleblock a player.
Karkat Vantas (Rogue of Life) did not heal a player.
Mai (Maid of Breath) protected Negrek (Sylph of Void).
Negrek (Sylph of Void) killed Mai (Maid of Breath).
Chief Zackrai (Bard of Space) called Page of Void, Clubkind and Monkey. There is no Page of Void. No player is using Clubkind. Twilight Sparkle was not killed.
Coloursfall (Mage of Mind) did not investigate a player.
Superbird (Seer of Blood) asked "How many Mafia are there in the game?". The answer is "Three".
Twilight Sparkle (Witch of Time) did not role swap a player.

-Day One-
No one was lynched.

-Night One-
ole_schooler (Knight of Hope) blocked Chief Zackrai (Bard of Space).
Karkat Vantas (Rogue of Life) did not heal a player.
Negrek (Sylph of Void) killed Twilight Sparkle (Witch of Time).
Chief Zackrai (Bard of Space) did not make an attempt.
Coloursfall (Mage of Mind) investigated Legendaryseeker99 (Page of Rage).
Superbird (Seer of Blood) asked "Is there a miller or other player in this game who will appear Mafia if inspected who isn't actually Mafia?". The answer is "Yes".
Twilight Sparkle (Witch of Time) swapped ole_schooler (Knight of Hope). Starting the next night, ole_schooler (Knight of Hope) is a vigilante.

-Day Two-
No one was lynched.

-Night Two-
Karkat Vantas (Rogue of Life) healed Mawile (Thief of Doom).
Negrek (Sylph of Void) killed Superbird (Seer of Blood).
ole_schooler (Knight of Hope) killed Negrek (Sylph of Void).
Chief Zackrai (Bard of Space) called Ox. ole_schooler (Knight of Hope) was killed.
Coloursfall (Mage of Mind) investigated Legendaryseeker99 (Page of Rage).
Superbird (Seer of Blood) did not ask a question.

-Day Three-
Legendaryseeker99 (Page of Rage) was lynched.

-Night Three-
Chief Zackrai (Bard of Space) called Prince of Heart. RK-9 (Prince of Heart) was killed.
Coloursfall (Mage of Mind) investigated Mawile (Thief of Doom).

-Day Four-
Mawile (Thief of Doom) was lynched.

-Night Four-
Chief Zackrai (Bard of Space) called Lancekind, Bard of Space and Horse. ole_schooler (Knight of Hope) is already dead. Chief Zackrai (Bard of Space) was killed.
Coloursfall (Mage of Mind) did not investigate a player.
INNOCENTS WIN!


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh ole_schooler, you targeted Negrek after neg killed me! You were such a sweet server player! <3

Good game, guys! I was even paying attention after my death, which is unusual *g*


----------



## ole_schooler (Oct 10, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Oh ole_schooler, you targeted Negrek after neg killed me! You were such a sweet server player! <3
> 
> Good game, guys! I was even paying attention after my death, which is unusual *g*


Awe, sucks, it was nothing.  It actually was, I didn't know that's who killed you :D.  But yeah, that was a fun game, for all that I spent half my time barking up the wrong tree and looking like a mafia.  The battle's done, and we technically won, so sound that victory cheer!


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [N3]*

Coloursfall, why did you target me twice?


----------



## M&F (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Homestuck Mafia 4: The Generic Version [N3]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Coloursfall, why did you target me twice?


That was actually a miswrite on my part, it seems.

Hm. Now I'm not remembering shit.


----------



## Mai (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay for innocent win, I guess! Dying on night one sucked but at least the server/client chain was fun.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 11, 2011)

I made a mistake. When I healed Mawile, it was to make sure she wasn't scum. But I never told anybody else about my powers!

Bluh.

Good work, though, town.


----------



## Negrek (Oct 11, 2011)

gj town. Unlucky that ole_schooler got swapped to vigilante; if me and LS99 had survived the night, we were pretty well set. Unfortunate that I only realized Mawile was the last mafia _after_ I died.

And a pleasure doing business with you, Chief Zackrai.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 11, 2011)

well, if i had known you were mafia, Negrek, i would have been cool with that, and i might have even used you to win. I was _so close_.

But yeah, this was fun.


----------

